# UTF-8 - Polskie literki w manualu, KDE i kernelu

## pawelek

Witam wszystkich

Postanowiłem przejść na UTFa i mam kilka pytań.

1. Jak zmusić manuala do wyświetlania polskich literek? Mam takie zmienne poustawiane(czy trzeba coś jeszcze dodać/usunąć/zmienić):

export LANG="pl_PL@euro"

export LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

export LC_COLLATE="POSIX"

export LC_CTYPE="pl_PL"

export LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL"

export LC_MONETARY="pl_PL"

export LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL"

export LC_TIME="pl_PL"

export LINGUAS="pl"

export LANGUAGE="48"

export LC_PAPER="A4"

2. Jak zmusić KDE, żeby dało się wprowadzać polskie literki? Wyświetlanie i komunikaty są z polskimi literkami.

3. Czy dało by się zmusić(jeśli tak, to jak) KDE , żeby komunikaty i cała reszta była po angielsku z możliwością wprowadzania i wyświetlania polskich liter?

4. Czy w KDE także ustawiać kodowanie na UTFa, czy pozostać przy iso? Jeśli bym pozostał przy iso, to czy nazwy np nazwy plików z polskimi literami utworzonymi na konsoli, źle by się wyświetlały w KDE ?

5. W kernelu trzeba ustawić domyślne kodowanie przy filesystemach(vfat) i teraz pytanie brzmi. Co trzeba wklepać przy codepage(ustawiłem 852) i iocharset(ustawiłem iso-8859-2)? Skoro przerzucam się na UTFa, to czy w obu tych polach to, czy nie powinienem wstawić UTF-8. Wszystko się tyczy tego kodowania przy facie.

W fstab mam taką linijkę:

/dev/hda6			/home/pawel/Moje_Dokumenty 	vfat 		rw,iocharset=iso8859-2,codepage=852,auto,uid=pawel,gid=pawel,exec 		0	0

Czy nie powinienem może zmienić tej linijki i dostosować, żeby pracowało na UTFie? Tylko nie bardzo wiem co wklepać.

PS: Można powiedzieć, że jestem prawie zielony, jeśli chodzi o UTFa, więc proszę o wyrozumiałość, jeśli chodzi o moje być może banalne pytania. Szukałem, ale niestety nie znalazłem wyczerpującej informacji w necie.

----------

## Gabrys

Na większość pytań jest jedna odpowiedź: poszukaj (choćby na polskim forum).

----------

## pawelek

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Na większość pytań jest jedna odpowiedź: poszukaj (choćby na polskim forum).

 

A coś więcej. Próbowałem manuala spolonizować używając tej strony: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=179057 i oczywiście się domyślasz jaki jest wynik. Niestety negatywny. Z tego co pamiętam zmieniły się tylko znaczki, ale jak nie było pl liter tak nie ma.

To samo się tyczy X-ów. Zmieniłem tą opcję jaka była opisana i Xorg przestał się uruchamiać. Oczywiście pomijam już fakt, że X-y chodziły mi wcześniej chyba bez pliku konfiguracyjnego, a po wzięciu pliku przykładowego i zmianie tej opcji to się przestały uruchamiać, więc usunąłem ten plik i zaczęło się uruchamiać ponownie. Na Xorgu się nie znam, więc nie mam pojęcia jak się do niego zabrać.

Do reszty jak na razie nie znalazłem żadnych newsów, więc nie wiem gdzie szukać.

----------

## timor

 *pawelek wrote:*   

> Witam wszystkich
> 
> Postanowiłem przejść na UTFa i mam kilka pytań.
> 
> 1. Jak zmusić manuala do wyświetlania polskich literek?

 

Z man'em jest straszny burdel, próbowałem wielokrotnie i nigdy mi się nie udało tak aby wszystko było z pl'iterkami. Na ogół część po polsku, częśc po "krzaczemu". Ja się poddałem. Dopuki developerzy nie zrobią porządku ze swoją dokumentacją to ja nie mam zamiaru z nią walczyć.

 *Quote:*   

> 2. Jak zmusić KDE, żeby dało się wprowadzać polskie literki? Wyświetlanie i komunikaty są z polskimi literkami.
> 
> 3. Czy dało by się zmusić(jeśli tak, to jak) KDE , żeby komunikaty i cała reszta była po angielsku z możliwością wprowadzania i wyświetlania polskich liter?

 Nie powinno być z tym problemów, poszperaj dokładniej w centrum sterowania. Mając utf możesz wyświetlać i wpisywać praktycznie wszystko  :Smile:  (moja siostra ma kde spolszczone a pisze i czyta cyrylicą) *Quote:*   

> 4. Czy w KDE także ustawiać kodowanie na UTFa, czy pozostać przy iso? Jeśli bym pozostał przy iso, to czy nazwy np nazwy plików z polskimi literami utworzonymi na konsoli, źle by się wyświetlały w KDE ?

 Jeżeli chcesz pozostać przy iso to po co przechodziłeś na utf?  :Smile:  Mnie właśnie zmiany kodowania nazw plików pod konsolą a środowiskami graficznymi zmotywowały do przejścia na utf. Warto było, teraz nie ma znaczenia gdzie piszę bo wszystko jest tak samo.

 *Quote:*   

> 5. W kernelu trzeba ustawić domyślne kodowanie przy filesystemach(vfat) i teraz pytanie brzmi. Co trzeba wklepać przy codepage(ustawiłem 852) i iocharset(ustawiłem iso-8859-2)? Skoro przerzucam się na UTFa, to czy w obu tych polach to, czy nie powinienem wstawić UTF-8. Wszystko się tyczy tego kodowania przy facie.
> 
> W fstab mam taką linijkę:
> 
> /dev/hda6			/home/pawel/Moje_Dokumenty 	vfat 		rw,iocharset=iso8859-2,codepage=852,auto,uid=pawel,gid=pawel,exec 		0	0
> ...

 Polecam lekturę man mount, tam na prawdę jest wszystko co Ci potrzebne.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: Można powiedzieć, że jestem prawie zielony, jeśli chodzi o UTFa, więc proszę o wyrozumiałość, jeśli chodzi o moje być może banalne pytania. Szukałem, ale niestety nie znalazłem wyczerpującej informacji w necie.

 Będziesz miał ciężkie z nami życie i łatwo nie oddamy tego co wiemy  :Smile: 

----------

## andrzejk

 *pawelek wrote:*   

> Witam wszystkich
> 
> 3. Czy dało by się zmusić(jeśli tak, to jak) KDE , żeby komunikaty i cała reszta była po angielsku z możliwością wprowadzania i wyświetlania polskich liter?
> 
> 

 

```

LINGUAS="en_GB" emerge kde-i18n

```

to chyba rozwiązuje problem.

nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie abyś używał dwóch

```

LINGUAS="en_GB pl_PL" emerge kde-i18n

```

Wtedy możesz się przełączać pomiędzy jednym a drugim w Centrum Sterowania - > Ustawienia Regionalne -> Kraj/Język i Region.

Co do wprowadznia to nie powinno być żadnych problemów przy UTFie i poprawnym mapowaniu klawiatury oraz odpowidnich czcionkach (tych z polskimi krzaczkami). 

Centrum Sterowania - > Ustawienia Regionalne -> Układ klawiatury

Centrum Sterowania -> Wygląd i motywy -> Czcionki

----------

## Arfrever

 *andrzejk wrote:*   

> nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie abyś używał dwóch
> 
> ```
> 
> LINGUAS="en_GB pl_PL" emerge kde-i18n
> ...

 

Raczej "pl" zamiast "pl_PL" - [gentoo-x86]/profiles/desc/linguas.desc.

Przynajmniej w "/etc/make.conf" kolejność powinna być od najważniejszych do najmniej ważnych języków:

```
LINGUAS="pl en_US"
```

Część ebuildów (Mozilla Firefox, MPlayer itd.) ustawia pierwszy język obsługiwany przez dany pakiet jako domyślny.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## andrzejk

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Raczej "pl" zamiast "pl_PL" - 
> 
> 

 

 :Embarassed:  Racja zostało mi po ebuildach beryla z overlaya sabayon. Sorry!

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Przynajmniej w "/etc/make.conf" kolejność powinna być od najważniejszych do najmniej ważnych języków:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Kolega chciał mieć domyślnie komunikaty po angielsku stąd kolejność a nie pisałem o /etc/make.conf celowo bo pytanie dotyczyło tylko KDE stąd nie doradzałem zmiany globalnej, ale jak to mówią tłumaczą się winni  :Wink: 

Pozdr.

----------

## pawelek

 *pawelek wrote:*   

> Witam wszystkich
> 
> Postanowiłem przejść na UTFa i mam kilka pytań.
> 
> 1. Jak zmusić manuala do wyświetlania polskich literek? Mam takie zmienne poustawiane(czy trzeba coś jeszcze dodać/usunąć/zmienić):
> ...

 

Nadal problem nie rozwiązany  :Sad:  .

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Jak zmusić KDE, żeby dało się wprowadzać polskie literki? Wyświetlanie i komunikaty są z polskimi literkami.
> 
> 

 

Przejrzałem jeszcze raz wszystkie dostępne opcje w Centrum Sterownia i jak się okazało nie zmieniłem klawiatury, a wydawało mi się, że zmieniłem.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. Czy dało by się zmusić(jeśli tak, to jak) KDE , żeby komunikaty i cała reszta była po angielsku z możliwością wprowadzania i wyświetlania polskich liter?
> 
> 

 

Dzięki. Zrobiłem tak mówiliście i udało się  :Smile:  .

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 4. Czy w KDE także ustawiać kodowanie na UTFa, czy pozostać przy iso? Jeśli bym pozostał przy iso, to czy nazwy np nazwy plików z polskimi literami utworzonymi na konsoli, źle by się wyświetlały w KDE ?
> 
> 

 

To pytanie to było tak dla upewnienia się, bo widziałem jak jakiś gościu się pytał odnośnie UTFa i ISO jednocześnie i miał chyba jakieś problemy z tego co pamiętam.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 5. W kernelu trzeba ustawić domyślne kodowanie przy filesystemach(vfat) i teraz pytanie brzmi. Co trzeba wklepać przy codepage(ustawiłem 852) i iocharset(ustawiłem iso-8859-2)? Skoro przerzucam się na UTFa, to czy w obu tych polach to, czy nie powinienem wstawić UTF-8. Wszystko się tyczy tego kodowania przy facie.
> 
> 

 

Nadal czekam na jakąś odpowiedź po co i co mam tam wklepać, skoro jak na razie chyba wszystko działa dobrze, nie licząc tego manuala.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> W fstab mam taką linijkę:
> 
> /dev/hda6			/home/pawel/Moje_Dokumenty 	vfat 		rw,iocharset=iso8859-2,codepage=852,auto,uid=pawel,gid=pawel,exec 		0	0
> ...

 

Kiedyś miałem zainstalowaną Mandrivę i tam miałem UTFa, więc na wzór tamtego fstaba zmodyfikowałem swój fstab. Jakby kgoś interesowało to poniżej zamieszczam linijki tyczące się poszczególnych filesystemów.

/dev/hda1 			/mnt/c 				ntfs 		umask=0,nls=utf8,ro,noauto,users 						0	0   -->Sprawdzone i działa

/dev/hda6			/home/pawel/Moje_Dokumenty 	vfat 		rw,iocharset=utf8,auto,uid=pawel,gid=pawel,exec 		0	0   -->Sprawdzone i działa

/dev/hdd        		/mnt/cdrom   		iso9660 		ro,users,iocharset=utf8,noauto,exec					0       0   -->Sprawdzone i działa

/dev/fd0        		/mnt/floppy  		auto    		rw,user,iocharset=utf8,noauto  								0       0   -->Niesprawdzone, bo wcięło mi gdzieś plik urządzenia i nie wiem jak utworzyć

----------

## Arfrever

 *pawelek wrote:*   

>  *pawelek wrote:*   Witam wszystkich
> 
> Postanowiłem przejść na UTFa i mam kilka pytań.
> 
> 1. Jak zmusić manuala do wyświetlania polskich literek? Mam takie zmienne poustawiane(czy trzeba coś jeszcze dodać/usunąć/zmienić):
> ...

 

Pokaż wyniki:

```
sed -e "/^#/d" /etc/man.conf

echo ${LESSCHARSET}
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## pawelek

[quote="Arfrever"] *pawelek wrote:*   

>  *pawelek wrote:*   Witam wszystkich
> 
> Postanowiłem przejść na UTFa i mam kilka pytań.
> 
> 1. Jak zmusić manuala do wyświetlania polskich literek? Mam takie zmienne poustawiane(czy trzeba coś jeszcze dodać/usunąć/zmienić):
> ...

 

Pokaż wyniki:

```

sed -e "/^#/d" /etc/man.conf

```

```

pawelek pawel # sed -e "/^#/d" /etc/man.conf

FHS

MANPATH /usr/share/man

MANPATH /usr/local/share/man

MANPATH /usr/X11R6/man

MANPATH /usr/local/man

MANPATH /usr/man

MANPATH_MAP     /bin                    /usr/share/man

MANPATH_MAP     /sbin                   /usr/share/man

MANPATH_MAP     /usr/bin                /usr/share/man

MANPATH_MAP     /usr/sbin               /usr/share/man

MANPATH_MAP     /usr/local/bin          /usr/local/share/man

MANPATH_MAP     /usr/local/sbin         /usr/local/share/man

MANPATH_MAP     /usr/X11R6/bin          /usr/X11R6/man

MANPATH_MAP     /usr/bin/X11            /usr/X11R6/man

MANPATH_MAP     /usr/bin/mh             /usr/share/man

TROFF           /usr/bin/groff -Tps -mandoc

NROFF           /usr/bin/nroff -Tlatin1 -c -mandoc

JNROFF          /usr/bin/groff -Tnippon -mandocj

EQN             /usr/bin/geqn -Tps

NEQN            /usr/bin/geqn -Tlatin1

JNEQN           /usr/bin/geqn -Tnippon

TBL             /usr/bin/gtbl

REFER           /usr/bin/refer

PIC             /usr/bin/pic

VGRIND

GRAP

PAGER           /usr/bin/less -is

BROWSER         /usr/bin/lynx

HTMLPAGER       /usr/bin/lynx -dump

CAT             /bin/cat

CMP             /usr/bin/cmp -s

COMPRESS        /bin/bzip2

COMPRESS_EXT    .bz2

MANSECT         1:1p:8:2:3:3p:4:5:6:7:9:0p:tcl:n:l:p:o:1x:2x:3x:4x:5x:6x:7x:8x

.gz             /bin/gunzip -c

.bz2            /bin/bzip2 -c -d

.z

.Z              /bin/zcat

.F

.Y

```

```

echo ${LESSCHARSET}

```

Nic nie pokazało.

----------

## Arfrever

W /etc/man.conf zmień:

```
NROFF   /usr/bin/nroff -Tlatin1 -c -mandoc
```

Na:

```
#NROFF   /usr/bin/nroff -Tlatin1 -c -mandoc

NROFF   /usr/bin/nroff -mlatin1 -c -mandoc
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## pawelek

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> W /etc/man.conf zmień:
> 
> ```
> NROFF   /usr/bin/nroff -Tlatin1 -c -mandoc
> ```
> ...

 

Zmieniły się znaczki w miejscach polskich literek, ale jak nie było pl literek  tak niema  :Sad:  .

----------

## andrzejk

Ja mam:

```

TROFF           /usr/bin/groff -Tps -mandoc

NROFF           /usr/bin/nroff -mandoc -c

```

UTFa-8 ustawianego według handbooka i zdecydowana większość manuali wygląda wzorcowo.

----------

